# [SOLVED] DSDT is fine but something is messed up [Asus G1]

## gsilva

Hi there,

I've been having a hard time configuring my Asus G1 special keys. I followed the guide in the gentoo wiki , but all I got was the brightness op/down working. How can I get the sound function keys, wireless/sleep key and the others on top (Battery/FullPower Mode, E-mail launcher, Browser launcher, enable/disable touchpad along with it's led) working?

My kernel is 2.6.23-r3.

Thank you.Last edited by gsilva on Sat Dec 29, 2007 4:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

run xev (emerge it if you don't have it)

press the buttons and see if you get an event... if you do, you can assign them to functions.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys

cheers

edit: note that some of those buttons are bios controlled, so they should work no matter what. (usually the ones that use the Fn key)

----------

## gsilva

Well, i'm definitely noob :\

After all my sound keys [Fn+(F10/F11/F12)] and the top keys aren't supported, since they don't generate any event. This seems particularly odd, since I'm using acpi4asus and I recompiled the DSDT to correct some errors (like it was said in the wifi article I mencioned before).

Geez... another long night  :Smile: 

----------

## gsilva

It seems to be a problem with my dsdt file, since all keys are recognized except for the sound keys and the top keys (power mode, mail, browser, etc..).

Anyone knows how to solve this? Grrr.. crappy DSDT..   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bunder

can you post the dsdt errors?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems (in case you didn't know how to play with it)

cheers

----------

## gsilva

No errors:

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 7 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 43 Optimizations

DSDT looks fine but when I run xev it detects all the keycodes except for the sound control (FN+[F1,F2,F3]) and the top buttons..

Thanks for the help so far!

----------

## bunder

the fn combination keys won't generate an event, those are bios controlled, and are a direct control to the speakers.  they don't even touch software.

if you paste the warnings, perhaps we can wade through them and see if they are fixable.

cheers

----------

## gsilva

Finally got it... kernel badly configured, i guess.

Thanks for the help! Just one more thing... how can I make the asus_acpi daemon (/usr/local/bin) load automatically every boot?

----------

## bunder

does it have a /etc/init.d script?  rc-update add scriptname (boot || default)

----------

## gsilva

No... it's just in /usr/local/bin...

Oh, and by the way, it would be convenient to start it while starting gnome since it is a client that should/must be run my my personal user.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

Did you see this thing I posted in your other topic?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4660442.html#4660442

That should enable all of your hotkeys and LEDs.

----------

## gsilva

It's already enabled, like I said. I just need a personal client in order to have this highly configurable.

Thanks, I'll check it out tonight!

----------

## gsilva

Ok, now the problem is much more weird. The thing is: When I press the Fn+[F10,F11F12] keys and the top keys (shortcuts) they generate ACPI events which are clearly detected in console tty1 (if i go there, I'll see the  events triggered by asus-laptop). The thing is: X doesn't detect them. I instaled xev, tried keycode (on the console) but it seems that these keys simply don't have any keycode associated, which is clearly wrong since they trigger the correct events.

I don't know where to start... my DSDT file was downloaded from the web - it is fully adapted for my model.

Any help?

----------

## Monkeh

ACPI event != keypress.

----------

## gsilva

Yes but if a ACPI event is triggered by a keypress, i can only assume it works... right?

I can use those keys... they work, but only in bash mode because when I'm in gnome it doesn't recognize them.

When I press one of those "unrecognized keys", tty1 show this:

```
acpid: received event "hotkey ATKD 00000031 00000030"
```

EDIT:

```
Most ACPI functions work fine when the kernel module 'asus_acpi' is loaded. LCD-on/off and -brightness (Fn+F7/F5/F6) work out of the box and with KDE a status bar for the brightness level pops up. The other buttons -- all except the WLAN-switch (Fn+F2) -- create ACPI-events which you can read with 'cat /proc/acpi/events', or if the acpi-daemon is running, with 'tail -f /var/log/acpid'.

Now we have to make the ACPI-events trigger an action: install acpid. Inspired by Ubuntu's solution, I think translating ACPI-events to keyboard-events is by far the nicest way for all actions which don't have to run with root privileges. Additionally, if keyboard-events are created, the user can decide what action has to be performed.
```

I guess this answers my questions...

Thanks!

----------

